
How we improved Kubernetes Dashboard UI in 1.4 for your production needs​ - samber
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/10/Production-Kubernetes-Dashboard-UI-1.4-improvements_3.html
======
wstrange
Kudos to the Kube-UI team.

You folks have made huge progress since 1.3. Dashboard is looking really nice.

The one feature I am really waiting for is being able to attach a terminal to
a running pod container - all from the GUI (like the cloud shell feature of
GCP). That would be simply awesome.

~~~
TheIronYuppie
For sure - any particular features there? Or just parity with kubectl exec?

Disclosure:I work at Google on Kubernetes

~~~
ben_jones
Not GP but I assume he means something like what is provided by weavescope
[1]. I've tried weavescope but not kube-ui, although from what I can tell
weavescope looks a little nicer and provides more functionality.

[1]:
[https://github.com/weaveworks/scope](https://github.com/weaveworks/scope)

~~~
jameskegel
Weavescope is great, when the increase in overhead is overcome by the
efficiency and specificity of the metrics it provides. In our case, WS did not
justify its own existence in this sense.

------
TheIronYuppie
Disclosure:I work at Google on Kubernetes

I love the direction this is going - people have been really looking forward
to a single pane of glass and this gives it to them. I really wanted to call
out how much the community helped out here - TONS of folks to make this great.

------
minimaxir
GIFs are not effective explainer tools if the text/cursor is difficult to
parse due to the low resolution/compression. (And especially not with fade
in/fade out transition)

This would be a case where a video is better to demonstrate the new
functionality.

~~~
chrisgaun
Thanks for the feedback. We will shoot videos to demo new capabilities as
well.

------
petetnt
The 1.4 Dashboard really impressed me. It moved the user experience from
something mostly good for lightweight overview to something that can actually
be used over running commands over kubectl. Kudos!

------
chrisgaun
Great to see this much needed update after seeing the team work on it. Anyone
interested in contributing to the UI or giving feedback should join the
Kubernetes UI SIG [https://github.com/kubernetes/community/blob/master/sig-
ui/R...](https://github.com/kubernetes/community/blob/master/sig-ui/README.md)

------
facorreia
Fixed URL:

[http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/10/Production-Kubernetes-
Dash...](http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/10/Production-Kubernetes-Dashboard-
UI-1.4-improvements_3.html)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've updated the link.

